# fresh gulf shrimp #2



## Fueling Around (Feb 7, 2021)

I had a few shrimp left to cook after the initial round. fresh gulf shrimp
This was also clean out the fridge night as we departed Panama City Beach the next morning.

I often purchase frozen ready to cook onion rings to grill as an appetizer.
I used up the last of the bacon to wrap the o-rings.








We bought another packaged salad mix.  This was an Asian spicy.  Don't remember the brand, but it was the best packaged mix ever we bought from grocer.







Grilling up supper






Bacon wrapped rings got a bit crispy.
Plain rings good and I ate them off the grill.





Shrimp grilled to perfection.
Forgot to mention in previous post.  I grill shrimp shell on.  Cut the back and remove the sand vein before grilling.
I think shell on adds flavor and helps regulate the grilling.







I got so full on the salad and the o-rings there was left over shrimp.
Still good after 5 days on ice.

We got home a week ago. 
We should have stayed south for another month, 
Starting today and for the next week temps are forecast below zero for lows and highs.
Currently -20° as I post this memory of warmer temps.


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks good and sounds delicious, getting ready for some more snow here. Grills won't get uncovered for a few more weeks.
Richie


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

Great looking shrimp. I dont know about yall...But I am over winter now. And I havent had the snow some of you have had.
Jim


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks like a pretty tasty dinner.   Cmon back down to FL.  It warmed back up after that front pushed through.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks like Good Stuff, from the Bear's Den!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks real good from here.  Regardless of the weather, you still got it done.  Nice work.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks great.
You ever butterfly those and drowned them in garlic butter and grill them?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks really good! At least you can think warm! Memories..............!   Good day for cold smoking bacon huh?

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice little snack feast there guy.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for the "likes" and comments,


 SecondHandSmoker
 , 

 tropics
 , 

 Johnny Ray
 , 

 mike243
 , 

 JLeonard
 , 

 CFLJOHN512
 , 

 Bearcarver
 , 

 indaswamp
 , 

 MJB05615
 , 

 ChrisLane
 , 

 Brokenhandle
 , and 

 HalfSmoked

All greatly appreciated.

Friday, I rolled the kettle out of the (unheated) garage to pull out the snowblower to clean up the tiny bit of snow (~3") that drifted here and there.
If the kettle could talk, it would have asked "what am I doing out here?"  Temp -3°F and the snowblower let me know as it took many pulls to get it running.

Ryan
This weekend (high -8°, low -22°), I'm not sure I could steadily keep the kettle above freezing long enough to cold smoke a rasher



SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great.
> You ever butterfly those and drowned them in garlic butter and grill them?


Yes sir, I often grill scampi style.  Forgot to pack the spice box for this trip so didn't have any garlic.
I use a similar process for both styles.  Soak in melted butter for a few minutes.  10-20 minutes in the freezer to firm the butter before placing on the grill tray.  Butterflied, I foil line the grill tray to hold in the butter.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2021)

You are a little colder than us, think we made it to 2 degrees F here today but a beautiful day for cold smoking bacon! Very small flame and amnps going kept smoker around 84 degrees all day. Just pulled it, -2 outside feels like -13 , it smells amazing! 






And a little more snow!






Was the best part of my day!

Ryan


----------

